# Need help I.d. My tractor



## Dmartin (Jun 6, 2021)

The I.d. Tag on the side of my motor is so bad can’t see anything, but the stamp beside the starter on bell housing on a tag reads ND31 and on a raised stamp going down the bell house reads 8N-B can someone help me identify it


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That's a tough call, how about a picture or three.


----------



## Dmartin (Jun 6, 2021)

I was going to ask you, now I use an iPhone for everything how do I get my pictures on the site, could you help me with that, not very computer literate


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Follow this link and you will find the information on posting photos and many other forum activities.








FAQ







www.tractorforum.com


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Most likely a Ford, model 8N, here is a lot of good information:








Tractor Identification and Model History - Ford Fordson Collectors Association


By: John Smith of Old Ford Tractors




fordtractorcollectors.com





Scroll up a bit to find information about serial number location.


----------

